# Hey everyone, just started and a little about me:)



## KaylaOscer1994

hey all horse fans!

i was on msn when my friend goes join this with me, so i joined.
i hade never heard of horseforum before, but so far it seems pretty good.
my birthday is in July


I was ment to get my first ever horse back inn July but we couldnt find the righ one.  anyone out there who lives in SA australia and has a horse for sale, do tell me

So yeah i dont have my own horse, but i do do horse riding.

I ride a flea bitten white horse (i know, you cant get a pure white horse but it sounds better then flea bittenn grey couse he is hardly gray). is name is Oscer and i LOVE him. whe i first started riding him he would pigroot and would listen well, but now, he listenns to me and everything. he even lets me hug his head . he is 15.1 and an ASH horse i think. very stocky.

I moved from adelaide tfrom the mount when i was 4 or 5.


Just so if someone does have ahorse for sale :
I ride better on a 15.1 t 16hh horse. i like reak stocky horses so i can feel alot of the horse. i LOVE white horses and flea bitten grays, as well as black, but chestnut is also nice.
we would need the price to be bellow $1000 or up to 1700
i am a beginner, eventhough i have been riding for nearlya year and some past experiance, i would never say thaty i was better than i really was.

I can rise trot, sit trot, canter, trot and canter over jumps and such. i love ging over jumps and cantering 

Im going to have a pic of Oscer and me soon which will be good

So yeah, im new, feel free to send me messages and such


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Welcome to the forum! I don't live anywhere close to Australia, but there a lot of horses for sale around here xD


----------



## heyycutter

welcome 

try websites like www.dreamhorse.com and search for your area and other horse sale websites like that,youll probubly find one. also, alot of schooling barns have a few horses for sale that dont quite work out as a lesson horse. thats actually how i got mine


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

wow thankyou


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

is there anyone else from australia?


----------



## AztecBaby

Yeah I'm from Australia : ] Sunny Coast QLD. Have you looked on Horsedeals?


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

yeah i check everymonth 
i thin k ill have a proper look now couse i didnt get far yesterday


----------



## Kayty

Hey I'm an Adelaide girl too  
Where in Adelaide are you? I'm in the hills, round Clarendon/Aberfoyle Park way. I'll keep an eye out for a horse for you, I've got feelers in a few places. Where do you ride? 
Kayty


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

Oh hey 

im up in Onkaparinga Hills

wow thanks verymuch for keeping a look out for me, im very thankful 

i ride down in Happy Valley with Gayle Hutchens


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

I also have a question

what does it mean when a horse alowes you to hug his head? and when he walks beside you with his head on your shoulder? and when he follows you even when theres no strain on the lead rope?

i ask this becouse oscer likes to do these things, and i would like to know why? my horse friend says that he likes me alot, but what has made him like me?, i hardely give him food, i only give him his feed?

so, what has made him suddenly like me?

when i first started he wasnt a big fan, like he would pigroot and stuff, and then i stoped riding him then i got back on him and he suddenly starts to like me haha

dose anyone else have a horse who likes them that much? lol


----------



## Kayty

haha thought Oscar sounded familiar, my friend rode there many moons ago. Does Gayle still have Verse?? I live about 10 minutes away from there, and my boyfriend is just around the corner!! 
Won't comment on my thoughts of Gayle though :S Not meaning to offend, just don't like her way of teaching. A girl that rides where I do now was working there for a little while, you might know her, we warned her and she was turned off it pretty quickly and came straight back to where I am :S


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

haha thats ok.

nuh she dosnt have verse (never heard of him or her)

i love oscer though, hes a real sweety once he gets used to you


----------



## Kayty

Ah ok, Verse might be a bit before your time, I think he was there about 10 years ago now, and he was quite old, might have lost him before you started. She did have an Oscar there though that was a bit younger, she got him while my mate was finishing up her riding there, might be the same one


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

it most probably is haha

shelly is still there, do you know her?


----------



## Kayty

Yeah I think she was there when my mate was there, I never rode there or anything so don't know much, just went to a few lessons with her, giving me leverage to leave haha!


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

so where do you ride?


----------



## Kayty

A place on Piggott Range Road, not really a riding school as such, although I guess it is for the kids that ride the schoolies there. Cartmel Rise is what the 'school' is called, I just use it for the coach haha!


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

haha cool


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

so what horse do you ride?


----------



## Kayty

Don't ride school horses, at the moment I've been looking for a newie, have been horseless all year other than leasing my coaches WB mare to compete on and getting a few odd jobs here and there re-educating/riding people horses in the area. Desperate to get my own again though, I'm missing it something horrible!


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

id love to have my own


----------



## Kayty

Hold out and you'll find one hun. Don't stres, if you rush into it you'll only run into trouble. I've been looking around for a year now and still havent found anything!! Had a deposit on a rising 2 yr old andalusian x paint from NSW but failed the vet check with something minor, but I didn't want to take my chances. 

Maybe you could consider a lease? Have you looked on myaushorse.com? That's a good site particuarly for beginners/first horses.


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

i look eeeeeeeever day on there. i found a couple on there, but yeah we didnt get them.

we dont want to lease though couse you know, when the owner comes to take the horse back, i might be too attached to him/her so i wont want to see him/her go.

so youve had horses before?
do you know how much, like a week or month its costs?

im thinking mabe a biscet of hay in the morning and there feed at night is that right? thats what i give oscer.

i look on myaus horse, horseyard and horsedeals, thoughs are the main ones i know that have good horses on there.


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

lol im actualy looking on there right now haha


----------



## Kayty

KaylaOscer1994 said:


> i look eeeeeeeever day on there. i found a couple on there, but yeah we didnt get them.
> 
> we dont want to lease though couse you know, when the owner comes to take the horse back, i might be too attached to him/her so i wont want to see him/her go.
> 
> so youve had horses before?
> do you know how much, like a week or month its costs?
> 
> im thinking mabe a biscet of hay in the morning and there feed at night is that right? thats what i give oscer.
> 
> i look on myaus horse, horseyard and horsedeals, thoughs are the main ones i know that have good horses on there.


Yeah that's fair enough, though I do think leases are a good idea for people getting into the world of horse ownership, gives you a good idea of what to expect and if it works out all too much you can give it back.

Haha yeah I've had horses since I was 10, been riding since 4, so you could say I've had horses before 

I live on my own property so I'm lucky I don't have to pay for agistment but my costs are as follows for a horse in full work:

Feed - generally go through what would equate to one bag of hard feed a week (I use a mix of different hard feeds) so that's about $30 a week. Then a bale of meadow hay and a bale of lucerne (meadow is about $8 a bale, lucerne is about $14) = approc $50.week

Farrier - every 6 weeks my horses are shod (depending on horse), $110 for a set of 4 to fully replace them, so that works out to approx $20 a week.

Vet - I like to put away $20 a week for any vet bills that come up

If you need to agist you're looking at around $50 a week for a pretty basic set up. 

So all up, you're looking at around an average of $120/week (give or take) to maintain a horse on agistment. Then you'll be wanting to have some lessons on it, so say $50 a fortnight (depends how often and how much you are charge on your own horse), plus the initial outlay of tack and other gear. So say $1000 for a saddle, $60 for an average bridle, $50 per saddle blanket (you'll need at least 2 so you can wash one), rugs (looking at $200 from a saddlery, $80 over the net- if you go for synthetic, canvas is slightly cheaper) again you'll want at least two for washing. etc etc etc.
Horse ownership is a HUGE financial outlay, you really do need to have a good backing behind you to do it


----------



## Kayty

Oh and for feeding, it really depends on the horse. If you end up with an older TB, they tend to need more feeding particuarly over winter as they lose condition very quickly, where as if you get something like a welshie, they live off the sniff of an oatbag and you can get away with a biccy of meadow a day just about!


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

woow ok

well the horse wont be shoed, the feed will be easy.

the vet, my aunty is one so that should be alright, but we will shill put money away.

and the tack, we may be able to get from a frind, but sometimes the horse comes with take and rugs.

we may be keeping it at states park which is just up the hill, eather that your we may be keeping it at gayles.

gosh i cant wait for my own horse, ive been waiting since i was in year 2 

what breed do you sugest? i like the ASH, would that make a good horse?


----------



## Kayty

I wouldnt say the feed will be easy, it depends on the horse. I had one particular horse that I spent 30mins morning and night mixing feeds for with supplements, as well as boiling grains and soaking other bits and pieces. I'd definately look for something that is a good doer, ask the owners how much they feed and match it against how the horse looks. 

If you auntie an equine vet? If she's a small animal vet there won't be too much she can do with a horse. 

Definately don't reply on getting tack with the horse, VERY rarely will you get a saddle, if you're lucky you'll get a couple of rugs and a bridle. 

States is a nice agistment, I know alot of people there, but they are quite expensive, I'd get onto Martin, the owner of States, about prices asap and get put on a waiting list as well because you can't just wander into an agistment and put a horse in a yard, they tend to be quite full!!

As for breeds, ASH's are lovley, but rather pricey depending on where you get one. I adore the Chalani horses, but you're looking at over 5k for one.
DOn't go for a specific breed, just go for a horse that sounds suitable. You want something that is easy to keep weight on, over about 8, very quiet and not the most stunning looking horse in the world- with your budget you will be lucky to find something that is going to be a world beater. Something thats been there done that, if it's a tb just be carefull because when they crack up that can totally lose their brains and go nuts. (i know peopel will disagree with me that they're not all like that, but I've ridden alot of TB's and every one of them has been 'bi polar'... beautifull one minute then when they crack the ****s they REALLY go to town).


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

yeah i understand : )

thannkyou very much.

do you have any other sugestions on where to get a horse and and other important stuff the tell me : )


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

hey so...
does anyone have tips on horsey stuff, like great australian websites selling horses, or mabe if i created a kit for horses, what do you think i should put inside it.

also anything else you would like to say


----------



## Kayty

Aushorse, horseyard, horsepoint, horsedeals are all good sites for finding horses. Word of mouth is great also, put your feelers out and ask every horse people you know in the area if they hear of anything coming up for sale.


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

ok thanks very much


----------



## Gidji

Yay for Australia. I'm from the Mid North Coast of N.S.W. A long way from where you are. Shopping for horses is always lots of fun but just be careful when you go to look at horses. Some might be drugged, or owners might not give you a straight answer. Always make sure you get a straight answer.
Stock horses are good, but they are pretty pricey for a nice well-behaved one. Horsedeals is a really good place to look. I think it was this month there was an 11yo schoolmaster for $2200, and thats pretty cheap. I think he was in the schoolmaster section. Check it out on their website. Seriously if I hadn't just bought my horsey last month, I would have checked this one out.


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

wow thankyou very much. ill have a look now : )


----------



## Gidji

Did you find that one on horsedeals? I think he was grey and in his picture he was jumping.
*SA* Advert No. 3371 01/10/09 *Attractive Standardbread Gelding* Price: $1200 ono Must sell Rocket is a 7 years old brown gelding his measured at 16hh. he has 2 established paces inc walk trot an working on hes canter.

His is a dream to own currently in moderate work, his completed three outings 2 dressage days an 1 standardbred hack show with numerous wins in the hack ring.

His excellent to float, shoe, trim up and handle.

His an ideal learners horse, his had complete learners to experience riders on him.

suitible for dressage, hacking, pony club, or just pleasure 

Contact: chris 0413 667 679 0466 113 879 
Location: Golden Grove 

Theres one I found on myaushorse. He's a standy, but he's had learners on him and with the help of your instructor he could turn out excellent. I'd get some pictures first though. I'm in a horse-hunting mood, I'll search some sites for you.


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

lol thank you soo much. im goin to write all these down and showmy instructor in the morning couse shes helping me look.


----------



## KaylaOscer1994

i think i found the gry ASH. is he 14.3?


----------

